# Congo Biotope and South American stacked tanks.



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

I figured I would combine these two tanks into one thread to simplify things. There will be two tanks contained in the great stand made by Daniel (Target) which can be seen in the following thread.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/diy-area-18/project-3-j2daffs-stand-5132/index2.html
Thank you again Daniel

Both tanks will have 3d backgrounds and be planted. I am not sure on how densely or exactly what plants yet but I am sure I will get there . The process of the 3d background for the 75g can be seen in the following thread which will be updated soon. I did not like how the background for the 125g came out and purchased an Aqua Terra back ground

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/diy-...arted-but-could-still-use-some-opinions-3199/

African Congo Biotope









*Tank:*
125g (72x18x23)
Decorations: Aqua Terra canyon style 3D background, drift wood, planted with plans I had from shutting down 2 33g tanks. I picked up just for this tank 1 small lotus, bolbitus and some anubus. I am not sure how densely yet planted it will end up being or exactly what plany will be in for the long haul(some plants may not be African).

*Fish species*
Congo Tetra: currently contains 4 normal and 2 Albino males and 2 norm and 2 albino female.
Yellow Tale Congo tetra: currently contains 3 males. I have had some bad luck with getting these through quarantine
Kribenis (normal and albino): 1 normal adult breeding pair and currently a pile of tiny babies. Also 3 juvenile Albinos (1 female, 2 likely male) and 2 normal Juveniles (previous offspring from the breeding pair, likely both males).
Upside down catfish: 6 synodontis nigriventis 
1 of unknown synodontis species (about 4.5")
African Butterfly fish: 4
Brown African Knife fish x 1
Elephant nose fish x 2
Distichodus Sexfasciatus: 2" (hopefully he grows slow)

*
Species that I am currently looking for*
Butterfly cichlid x 2- 4
African spotted climbing perch aka Ctenopoma acutirostre, Leopard Bushfish, Leopard Ctenopoma, African Leaf fish (I think this fish will work, crossing my fingers anyway...)
Red Congo tetra (I doubt I will find any but I can always hope)

*
Species that may be added later*
Bichir (If I can find a species small enough that I am confident will not eat my smaller species)

Any questions or concerns are welcome. Specially if they save me a head ache later.

Suggestions of fish appropriate for each tank would be appreciated.

well lets break it down...

South American

*Tank*
75g (48x18x21)
DIY 3d Rock background, planted (not sure how densely (some plants may not be SA)

I currently only have 1 pleco and 3 platy in this tank as the PH just leveled off last weekend. I put on a cycled filter so hopefully I can keep the levels in check and slowly add fish.

*Fish species*
4 Angels
4 Pleco's, 1 Albino BN, 1 Tiger Pleco,1 Whip tail, possibly a calico BN or another small species
Hatchet fish haven't decided how many yet a couple varieties would be nice
Platy's or Swordtail (various, not sure on colours yet), these are for the gf as she enjoys them

*
Species that may be added later*
Some sort of dwarf cichlid, Rams or apisto perhaps&#8230;
any other ideas are welcome

more pictures and updates will follow


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's some pics of the Congo biotope. These are a month or so old and I don't think there is more than a couple of fish (if any) in the tank in any of them. I have also added a lot more plants. I hope to have fresh pics up soon


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

saved for future use... I hope to have this many pictures...Here's some pics of the South American 75g. There are no fish in any of the pics and I have done some re0aranging and added a few more plants since. The water in the most of these pics is also quite cloudy. Hope to have more picks up soon. I will also be adding another filter/ heater to this tank that should fill in some of the open areas in the background.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

As for the bichirs. There are many stunted senegal bichirs outthere but still worry if they nip on some other small fish. Also you may want to try mokelembembe bichir as they have a smaller head and much more colorfull than senegal bichirs. Also grow slow and max out at 9" in aquaria and not very thick so ut should be safe. Rarely see one pass 9".


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

plan looks really good....


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

some new pics on the congo tank...


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

King-eL said:


> As for the bichirs. There are many stunted senegal bichirs outthere but still worry if they nip on some other small fish. Also you may want to try mokelembembe bichir as they have a smaller head and much more colorfull than senegal bichirs. Also grow slow and max out at 9" in aquaria and not very thick so ut should be safe. Rarely see one pass 9".


Thank you for the idea. From what I have seen on the net mokelembembe bichir a not all to common. Does anyone know anybody that brings them in?


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

more congo tanks pics...


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

what is the ph going to be like on the congo tank? maybe black congo altolamp. calvus? 
looks great so far


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

One word: Beautiful.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

I love that background! What a great looking tank


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's the first few pics of the SA tank ... I've added some more plants and fish since then today and get some updated pics over the next week or so ...


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

+1 for both backgrounds, they compliment your setups well.Nice choices with your substrates too.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Love the Congo tank. For the SA tank, some sort of hardscape - wood/rocks may make it seem less artificial. As others have said though, the backgrounds are great.


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Love the Congo tank. For the SA tank, some sort of hardscape - wood/rocks may make it seem less artificial. As others have said though, the backgrounds are great.


it looks a lot better now that I have filled it with more plants and another piece of wood .. pics should follow within the next day or two...

the original plan was to have matching rocks in the foreground but the silicon didn't seem to want to hold them down so i tossed them..


----------



## Kanesska (Oct 7, 2010)

Very very nice!!!


----------

